# Laparotomy



## amjordan (Oct 28, 2008)

Physician performed an exploratory laparotomy, pelvic washings, excision 
of vaginal cuff mass (focal fibrous scarring with small amounts of 
non-refractile foreign material present), omental mass (focal 
interstitial hemorrhage and focal subserosal fibrosis), right pelvic 
sidewall cyst (hemorrhagic cyst with hemosiderine and fibrosis), 
anterior pelvic wall cyst (granuloma to old refractile suture material). 
There was also extensive lysis of adhesions due to previous surgeries.

My first thought was 49203 but I'm not entirely comfortable with it based on the pathology.  Then there is the vaginal cuff mass.  Any opinions welcome.


----------



## garmab06 (Oct 29, 2008)

To bill 49203 you need to have the size of the mass or tumor as these sets of codes explain.  

L.Ivonne Garcia CPC
TUcson, AZ


----------

